# Spumoni



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

I love ice-cream, my friends like ice-cream & I'm betting you do too!

I _love _spumoni...now wheather you do or not I can't say, however I have thumbed through every desert & ice cream book I can find & spent hours searching the web for what I would call a true spumoni recpie. That said, I'm sure someone will pop right up and say "Oh, did you look here? It took me 3.4 seconds to find."

Anyway, I'm looking for something more than the buy some starwberry, chocolate & pistachio ice-cream and do this and that. Please, I have several ice-cream makers including a Cusinaret ICE 50BC & make all of my ice-cream.

I've heard of spumoni recpies that have upwards of 30 different flavors, however I'm willing to bet they are including the cherries and dried candied fruit as several of those.

Short of all that, I'd love some idea on the whipped alcoholic flavored center as this is something new to me i.e. using alcohol in this way.

Thank you so much for reading & any advice you can give me on my way to taking over the world of ice-cream!

Oh, and if you know anything about chocolate and cocoa percentages, please see my thread on that as well under the Food & Cooking section.


----------



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

Well here I am again posting, but this time it is in response to my own thread :crazy:

The reason I am is because after years & years of eating Spumoni & telling everyone it was my favorite flavor (or flavors) it turns out this seems to be the Americanized term. My REAL favorite is CASSATA (I think), but I'm not taking anything for granted untill I do more research.

There seems to be two different forms of it...one is a cake & one is ice cream. There seems to also be a wide range of thoughts on what goes into it.

Along those lines it seems to involve pistachio, chocolate & strawberry ice cream, candied fruits & a center that is made of whip cream & rum or cognac :beer:. It is molded into a pan with the whipped portion in the center and then sliced when served.

I don't know if this rings a bell with anyone or not & I'm still trying to narrow down the recipe, so if you have an idea I'd love to hear it. Once I come up with what I believe to be spu...I mean Cassata, I shall pass it on.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Being a little italian gal, my experiance with spumoni (as my household has always called it) is that every family has a twist on it. Like many Italian dishes the content can be varied seasonly by what is available or what is in the pantry that day.

But make your ice creams individually, rich unique flavors with fresh crushed fruits. In my family, you must have a candied fruit, raisin and nut layer soaked in rum. 

We put the candied cherries in the pistachio layer; crushed strawberries in the strawberry layer, very decandent dark chocolate; and whipped layer with the rum soaked fruit flavors. This time of the year I would have a fresh peach layer (probably with a shot of grand marinier) or have added peaches to the fruit layer. 

A cake layer may have a little sherry, rum or brandy soaked in it. 
We had a large dinner at the restaurant, I simply soaked all of my fruits & nuts in the rum and stirred into a good quality ice cream, to serve alongside an italian cream cake. The party loved it; the ones who are regulars are always asking my when we will do it again. My problem? Don't know if it will taste the same again! 

I'm sure there are recipes for it, but it's one of those things that you just make......a little differant everytime. Just have fun with it.


----------



## opossum (Jul 27, 2006)

Howdy,

As I am learning many of the recipes of Italy are known for varying from region to region, however each new recipe that I hear of or read helps me in forming my own idea of what I want to try.

Thanks for the post!


----------

